
Ask HN: How many YC-accepted are pre-traction/pre-revenue? - algo_trader
Sure, everyone tells you to apply, and it &quot;only takes 5 minutes to apply.<p>But in practice, with so many applicants, it must be so much easier to simply wait and take a team who has already churned out (a less exciting?) product.
======
verdverm
Why is a churned out (in the market) product less exciting than an idea with
no proof / implementation?

